# Ngừa ung thư, kiểm soát tiểu đường nhờ loại hạt dễ kiếm này



## nusy (22/4/18)

Trong cuộc sống có rất nhiều bài thuốc dân gian sử dụng loại hạt này trong phòng và điều trị một số bệnh.
*Ngừa ung thư, kiểm soát tiểu đường... nhờ loại hạt dễ kiếm này*
Loại hat được nhắc đến ở đây vô cùng dễ kiếm, chính là hạt đậu xanh. Theo Đông y, đậu xanh có vị ngọt, hơi tanh, tính mát, tác dụng thanh nhiệt, giải độc, trừ phiền nhiệt, ích khí lực, điều hòa ngũ tạng, giảm đau sưng. Thường dùng dưới dạng nấu cháo ăn, hoặc nấu nước uống trong các trường hợp: cảm sốt vào mùa hè, trúng nắng, tiêu khát (khát nước uống nhiều), đái tháo đường, đi tiểu khó, đau bụng do nhiệt, bụng nóng cồn cào, buồn phiền khó chịu, nhức đầu, phụ nữ có thai bị nôn ọe.

_

_
_Ngừa ung thư, kiểm soát tiểu đường... nhờ đậu xanh (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Chữa bệnh gút hiệu quả với đậu xanh*
Theo Đông y, đậu xanh có tác dụng thanh nhiệt giải độc, trừ phiền nhiệt, bớt sưng phù, điều hòa ngũ tạng, nấu ăn bổ mát và trừ được các bệnh thuộc nhiệt. Vỏ đậu xanh không độc, có tác dụng giải nhiệt độc, dùng chữa mụn, ung nhọt…

Cách chữa trị bệnh gút bằng bài thuốc dân gian với đậu xanh là: đậu xanh để nguyên vỏ, ninh nhừ (không cho thêm gia vị). Người bị bệnh ăn một bát thay cơm vào buổi sáng, sau khi ngủ dậy; ăn một bát vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ. Người bệnh nên duy trì chế độ ăn như vậy liên tục trong 30 ngày.Nếu đau có thể dùng thêm bài thuốc đắp ngoài da: Hành ta (3 củ), lá ngải (một nắm), nước gừng tươi, giã đắp vào chỗ đau mỗi ngày thay một lần).

*Đậu xanh làm giảm nguy cơ ung thư vú và tuyến tiền liệt*
Vỏ đậu xanh có chứa nhiều hoạt chất thuộc nhóm flavonoid, có tác dụng ức chế sự tăng trưởng của các tế bào ung thư đặc biệt là làm giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh ung thư vú và tuyến tiền liệt.

*Đậu xanh giúp ngừa ung thư dạ dày*
Đậu xanh chứa hàm lượng cao chất chống ôxy hóa coumestrol – một loại polyphenol giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe.

Ngoài ra, các hợp chất phytonutrient chứa trong đậu xanh còn có tác dụng phòng tránh ung thư dạ dày.

*Đậu xanh tốt cho người tiểu đường*
Đậu xanh cả vỏ giúp ổn định lượng đường trong máu sau bữa ăn. Do vậy, những người bị bệnh tiểu đường nên ăn đậu xanh cả vỏ thường xuyên.

Dù nhiều lợi ích nhưng khi sử dụng cũng cần hết sức lưu ý, đối với người già và trẻ em không nên ăn nhiều đậu xanh vì trong đậu xanh có chứa một số hàm lượng dinh dưỡng còn cao hơn thịt gà, nên trong thời gian ngắn khó tiêu hóa hết, dẫn đến đầy bụng và khó chịu. Hơn nữa đậu xanh thuộc loại thức ăn lạnh, nếu ăn nhiều đỗ xanh thì bệnh sẽ dễ bị tái phát.

_Nguồn: GDVN _


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (21/3/22)

Loại hat được nhắc đến ở đây vô cùng dễ kiếm, chính là hạt đậu xanh


----------

